# Ask me anything - Kimber Vaile



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

Stressful month, best way to unwind is talking for me. So, if you got any burning questions, shoot!
If not, thanks for stopping by, best wishes and all that!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jun 22, 2020)

What kind of men do you like?


----------



## Simo (Jun 22, 2020)

How much time each week do you spend tanning, and what is your favorite suntan oil?


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jun 22, 2020)

Mustard or mayo?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

[Nexus] said:


> What kind of men do you like?


Strong, motivated, passionate, and tough, with a secret gentle and tender side that totally clashes with their macho exterior. UwU
Yes, I just unironically used oowoo, I own that cringe.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

Simo said:


> How much time each week do you spend tanning, and what is your favorite suntan oil?


Not often sadly, but whenever I get to set foot on the beach, I might on occasion drop on some Hawaiian Tropic.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

Marius Merganser said:


> Mustard or mayo?


Id say Mayo but boy, I feel myself getting fatter when I plop it on my food. ;_;


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2020)

Will you sit on my lap?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Will you sit on my lap?


Only if your lap can handle such a pert, perfectly rounded mass.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jun 22, 2020)

How do you find happiness?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

AceQuorthon said:


> How do you find happiness?


Good people willing to listen to you, especially when you need to vent, I am a little more sensitive and emotional than I let on, so it is especially important for me to talk about things that both inspire and upset me to people I trust. Emotional openness is critical and having somebody you trust to listen to that is key, at least it is for me it is!


----------



## Azeleon (Jun 22, 2020)

What are your top 5 ice cream flavors?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

Azeleon said:


> What are your top 5 ice cream flavors?


Been a long time since I had it, though, I would have to say Vanilla, Mocha, Cookies and Cream, Cotton candy and Green tea.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 22, 2020)

Femboi Hooters, yay or nay?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Femboi Hooters, yay or nay?


Silly question, that's where I work!

In all serious, why not?


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 22, 2020)

Latex or leather for my next art piece?

Also, bonus question: Think I should do one of these (Ask me anything- KD edition)?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Latex or leather for my next art piece?
> 
> Also, bonus question: Think I should do one of these (Ask me anything- KD edition)?



Leather all the way.
And sure, if I can be an obnoxious narcissist, you can too!  Well that is a partial lie, only I can make such narcissism so gratingly obnoxious. 
In all seriousness, go ahead, give it a shot!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 22, 2020)

Oooh fun! Tempted to do one myself now!

Real book or Ebook?


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 22, 2020)

How gay are you on a scale from one to rainbows?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Oooh fun! Tempted to do one myself now!
> 
> Real book or Ebook?


I wholly recommend it!

The answer can be applied to physical media in general. Video games, movies, books and other media I tend to consume are more gratifying to own when they are physical, can be held and so on. Gives a better sense of ownership and it gives more of a opportunity to invest you within the world. IE, book covers, Video game instruction manuals, DVD art and design, ect. Due to the sake of how inconvenient it can be to get physical copies of things though, the reality is that I have a mish mash of the two.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

Mr. Fox said:


> How gay are you on a scale from one to rainbows?


No mere number could represent such aggressive homosexuality.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 22, 2020)

What is your opinion on flightless birds?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 22, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> What is your opinion on flightless birds?


They seem to have a hard time getting off the ground.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> They seem to have a hard time getting off the ground.


Very. Onto the next HIGHLY important question.

Cereal before or after milk?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Very. Onto the next HIGHLY important question.
> 
> Cereal before or after milk?


Before milk but not after a freshly brewed cup of coffee, because cereal is nothing without an unhealthy dose of caffeine.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

How many times has @ChozetsuDynamisch sent "the image"?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> How many times has @ChozetsuDynamisch sent "the image"?


Try googling it.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Try googling it.


This is a terrible search engine. >:v


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> This is a terrible search engine. >:v


What are you, from the early 90s? Go back to AskJeeves if  you please then!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> What are you, from the early 90s? Go back to AskJeeves if  you please then!


I am saying you are a terrible search engine. Google is fine :V


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I am saying you are a terrible search engine. Google is fine :V


I am just a mere search assistant, nothing more.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I am just a mere search assistant, nothing more.


I will speak to your manANAGERERERERERER 
*primal Karen rage*


----------



## ChozetsuDynamisch (Jun 23, 2020)

Then I prefer to go offline for days okay? Sorry for having your incoivnence (and bad English grammar too)


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jun 23, 2020)

If you could hold on to one memory from your life forever, which would it be?


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 23, 2020)

Can I go to the bathroom?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Silly question, that's where I work!
> 
> In all serious, why not?


You have wonderful taste in males, then. owo
Okay, next question!
What do you think is the gayest fursona species? My vote goes to deer! uwu


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Jun 23, 2020)

What's your opinion on ranch salad dressing?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> If you could hold on to one memory from your life forever, which would it be?


Boating with my family in the Keyes when I was about 12-13. Knowing you got family that care about you makes all the difference.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> You have wonderful taste in males, then. owo
> Okay, next question!
> What do you think is the gayest fursona species? My vote goes to deer! uwu


I would probably say foxes due to how often they are portrayed as gay, but, I am no statistician, admittedly. I can most certainly be off.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

TyraWadman said:


> Can I go to the bathroom?


I don't know, can you?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

ASTA said:


> What's your opinion on ranch salad dressing?


It lures you in with its taste and fattens you, quite evil.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

What do you think of British accents?
I hear some Americans claim they're 'sexy'.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> What do you think of British accents?
> I hear some Americans claim they're 'sexy'.


I admit, sometimes when I hear a British accent with just the right amount of posh, I cant help but blush.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> I admit, sometimes when I hear a British accent with just the right amount of posh, I cant help but blush.


That's me, the Northern scrubber, out of the 'sexy' running, then 

Tell me, are foxes fans of latex clothing? I might open a new line of designer latex wear.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> That's me, the Northern scrubber, out of the 'sexy' running, then
> 
> Tell me, are foxes fans of latex clothing? I might open a new line of designer latex wear.


Yeeees, very much so, and I'd just love to model a few of those for ya! I'd do it best, after all.


----------



## Groggy (Jun 23, 2020)

1) Favorite album?
2) Why do we wait until night to 'call it a day'?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Groggy said:


> 1) Favorite album?
> 2) Why do we wait until night to 'call it a day'?


Intergalactic - Beastie Boys.
I wish I knew, it is so outrageously prejudiced against the moonlight!


----------



## Pogo (Jun 23, 2020)

a philosophical question for you good sir. 
Who is KimberVaile?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Pogo said:


> a philosophical question for you good sir.
> Who is KimberVaile?



Compassionate, and guarded. Good humored, and vulnerable. Thoughtful, and headstrong.
There are many yins and yangs here, being balanced and held together as best as it can be.
Balance is a difficult thing to achieve, but it is what I strive for.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

1. What do you think about people who _dip their pizza in water. _*shudders*
2. What is your stand ability?


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Yeeees, very much so, and I'd just love to model a few of those for ya! I'd do it best, after all.


Maybe I'll commish something with you. I'm looking for more art :3

What's your favourite food? You know, that one you can't wait to eat?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> 1. What do you think about people who _dip their pizza in water. _*shudders*
> 2. What is your stand ability?


1. They aren't people.
2. My stand gives me lightning fast dance moves with emphasis on the hips. Such homosexual grace often proves too difficult for many to contend with.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Maybe I'll commish something with you. I'm looking for more art :3
> 
> What's your favourite food? You know, that one you can't wait to eat?



Sounds like a plan!
You know, I have a terrible pallet for food.  Most of the food I enjoy is terrible for you, so I have had to cut alot of it out. When the occasion calls for it though, ONCE IN A WHILE. I will have some BBQ or a nice pizza pie.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

Are twinks your preferred type?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Are twinks your preferred type?


Could I really deny that which I am? Well I am more of a femboy type than anything. But for every fem, there needs to be a strong burly boy to sweep him off his feet. Its like peanut butter and jelly! Can't have one without the other!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Could I really deny that which I am? Well I am more of a femboy type than anything. But for every fem, there needs to be a strong burly boy to sweep him off his feet. Its like peanut butter and jelly! Can't have one without the other!


Ah, just wondering. 
My boyfriend is a twink, but daddies are his type. uwu


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Ah, just wondering.
> My boyfriend is a twink, but daddies are his type. uwu


See, he gets the idea! Mostly.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Jun 23, 2020)

So how does it feel to be an ama-trendsetter, at least as far as the forum is concerned?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

ClumsyWitch said:


> So how does it feel to be an ama-trendsetter, at least as far as the forum is concerned?


Immeasurable shame and great dishonor. I kid. I actually do not know how to feel!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

Why did you choose to be a foxy?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Why did you choose to be a foxy?


Foxes are lithe and elegant creatures, just lovable things really!


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

Is my fursona hot or not, according to your preferences?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Is my fursona hot or not, according to your preferences?


Candid? Check. Athletic build? Checkaroo. Warm and inviting personality? Double check!
So, I would say, very hot!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 23, 2020)

Corset. Yes or no?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Skittles said:


> Corset. Yes or no?


Very much yes! I can do with one right now


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 23, 2020)

Did you remember to brush your teeth?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Did you remember to brush your teeth?


My teeth tend to brush up against a lot of things, you'll have to be specific.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Gawd dang, what have I done to these forums? Everybody is doing it now!


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Gawd dang, what have I done to these forums? Everybody is doing it now!


I know, dude 

But anyway, question: What's the ideal job for a fox, speaking as a fox yourself?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> I know, dude
> 
> But anyway, question: What's the ideal job for a fox, speaking as a fox yourself?


Who will save us from this cloud of self importance and narcissism? I kid, I don't mind too much that others are doing it, I would still be a hypocrite if I had an issue with it! 
Ideal job? Male pole dancer obviously! 
In all seriousness, I would not mind getting into programming stuff again.


----------



## KD142000 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Who will save us from this cloud of self importance and narcissism? I kid, I don't mind too much that others are doing it, I would still be a hypocrite if I had an issue with it!
> Ideal job? Male pole dancer obviously!
> In all seriousness, I would not mind getting into programming stuff again.


Hmm...OK. How about the ideal job for a male wolf, such as my fursona? (essentially, give Terry a job cos I'm interested to hear your take on it)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 23, 2020)

Which household chore do you hate the most?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Hmm...OK. How about the ideal job for a male wolf, such as my fursona? (essentially, give Terry a job cos I'm interested to hear your take on it)


He'd seem like a good bartender if you ask me!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Which household chore do you hate the most?


Mopping is like washing dishes but for the entire house. All cause I have corn snoggling tiles in my house.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Gawd dang, what have I done to these forums? Everybody is doing it now!


Follow the Leader - TV Tropes
Besides that what is your favorite non-political leader.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Gawd dang, what have I done to these forums? Everybody is doing it now!


Guilty as charged for me!
I'm going to be cheeky and ask two questions!

1.What's it like in Flavortown?

2.Is my fursona appealing to you?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

Gimme a list of the biggest furry boi crushes you had. uwu


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

ZeroVoidTime said:


> Follow the Leader - TV Tropes
> Besides that what is your favorite non-political leader.


Non political, I think that also cuts out most historical leaders. So I will answer with Ken Kutargai, man has had some extreme low points, but I respect his tenacity, able to salvage the Nintendo PlayStation add on into a brand people round the world recognize. Smart guy, and more importantly, great willpower.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> Guilty as charged for me!
> I'm going to be cheeky and ask two questions!
> 
> 1.What's it like in Flavortown?
> ...



Its the life of spice, fat swaying booties and hella femboy bitches, with yours truly as the premiere dummy thicc entourage to this snap crackle poppin town.
Naturally, you are a fox after all! Unless you tell me something simply unacceptable, like having a flat ass. But you wouldn't tell me such sacrilegious things, I posit.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Its the life of spice, fat swaying booties and hella femboy bitches, with yours truly as the premiere dummy thicc entourage to this snap crackle poppin town.
> Naturally, you are a fox after all! Unless you tell me something simply unacceptable, like having a flat ass. But you wouldn't tell me such sacrilegious things, I posit.


Aren't you the cunning linguist!

Don't worry, there will be no insults from this fox!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Gimme a list of the biggest furry boi crushes you had. uwu


Waaay to embarrassed to do that, lol. Well hokay, I'll give you one. Wolf O Donell in smash ultimate is p hot. Gotta say!

_Kimber Vaile suddenly seems way less cool now_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Waaay to embarrassed to do that, lol. Well hokay, I'll give you one. Wolf O Donell in smash ultimate is p hot. Gotta say!
> 
> _Kimber Vaile suddenly seems way less cool now_



Can you reorder this list of furry bois from sexiest to least sexiest?

Arctic Dalnation
Duke Doberman
Strobes
Faux Veritas
B'rof
Nos Hyena
Fluke Husky
Majira Strawberry


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Waaay to embarrassed to do that, lol. Well hokay, I'll give you one. Wolf O Donell in smash ultimate is p hot. Gotta say!
> 
> _Kimber Vaile suddenly seems way less cool now_


Wolf O'Donnell, huh?
Good taste. uwu


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Waaay to embarrassed to do that, lol. Well hokay, I'll give you one. Wolf O Donell in smash ultimate is p hot. Gotta say!
> 
> _Kimber Vaile suddenly seems way less cool now_


Is Nick Wilde on that list too?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Can you reorder this list of furry bois from sexiest to least sexiest?
> 
> Arctic Dalnation
> Duke Doberman
> ...



Well of course Brof is on the top of that list. 
Dunno the rest of those guys sound weird, gross and kinda sweaty. You can rank them yourself!
You must beleive in yourself, Mr Brof! Otherwise known as *Borophagus Monoclinous *
Aren't I a charmer?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 23, 2020)

Renyard2001 said:


> Is Nick Wilde on that list too?


What is this, girls night? Yeeeeeeeeesh, he is pretty cute doe.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 23, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> What is this, girls night? Yeeeeeeeeesh, he is pretty cute doe.


What about Legosi?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 23, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Can you reorder this list of furry bois from sexiest to least sexiest?
> 
> Arctic Dalnation
> Duke Doberman
> ...


this list is invalid since I am not on it


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What about Legosi?


Good pick, I am inclined to agree with you!


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Good pick, I am inclined to agree with you!


What about Louis? uwu
(He's my favorite.)


----------



## Leadhoof (Jun 24, 2020)

What's your drink of choice? Alcoholic or not.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What about Louis? uwu
> (He's my favorite.)


Probably my fave too, (only cause the r34 is so good, don't tell the normies I said that tho)


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

Leadhoof said:


> What's your drink of choice? Alcoholic or not.


Hmmm. You know, every answer I could give would make me sound terribly unhealthy. I do like a good coke every now and again though and some Grigo Piniot. (White Wine)


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)

Favorite entree?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Favorite entree?


Caeser Salad.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 24, 2020)

Pew Pew or Dakka?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

ManicTherapsid said:


> Pew Pew or Dakka?


Between those two? Dakka! Like the AC20 sorta dakka.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Favorite smash character(s)? (NO STAR FOX AND/OR FIRE EMBLEM)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 24, 2020)

What is love?



Spoiler



baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Favorite smash character(s)? (NO STAR FOX AND/OR FIRE EMBLEM)


If we aren't talking Wolf? Snake, I have a soft spot for Metal Gear Solid.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> If we aren't talking Wolf? Snake, I have a soft spot for Metal Gear Solid.


Snake is ALRIGHT. :/


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)

Sausages?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

Fallowfox said:


> What is love?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me to the punchline, so terribly rude!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Sausages?


You know the answer to that already!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Snake is ALRIGHT. :/


WHAT DO YOU MEAN JUST ALRIGHT?
Hes a total hunk


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> WHAT DO YOU MEAN JUST ALRIGHT?
> Hes a total hunk


Too edgy. I can't snuggle him because I would get cut up ;w;


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Too edgy. I can't snuggle him because I would get cut up ;w;


But he is the man with the perfect beard and ass. You dare to deny the perfect man?


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> But he is the man with the perfect beard and ass. You dare to deny the perfect man?


:|


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 24, 2020)

Can you ski like this Pokemon NPC?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275975996374683648


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can you ski like this Pokemon NPC?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275975996374683648


I can moonwalk better than that!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Can you ski like this Pokemon NPC?
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1275975996374683648


I totes can.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 24, 2020)

What's your favorite color and why is it #0160b8


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Tetrachroma said:


> What's your favorite color and why is it #0160b8


Kimber do not answer this question. This man is suggesting that BLUE can be ANYONE's favorite color. DISGUSTING.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

Tetrachroma said:


> What's your favorite color and why is it #0160b8


uhh, scuse you! Its Hot pink and thats #fa87b7!


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 24, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> uhh, scuse you! Its Hot pink and thats #fa87b7!


Incorrect but fair, I appreciate your explanation


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 24, 2020)

Tetrachroma said:


> Incorrect but fair, I appreciate your explanation


To suggest any other color is heresy and sacrilege!


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

my favorite color is 0%, 100%, 85%, 0%


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> my favorite color is 0%, 100%, 85%, 0%


anything but blue


----------



## Tetrachroma (Jun 24, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> anything but blue


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 24, 2020)

Tetrachroma said:


> View attachment 88752


Why are you pointing at an image of a handsome young bun?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 25, 2020)

Ya'll whack mang


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

The trend continues to limp on, like a bowlegged zombie, I wouldn't be much of an OG if I didn't help this dying trend along to its painfully protracted death.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

Favorite place to grab a bite to eat?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Favorite place to grab a bite to eat?


Outback is p good.


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 30, 2020)

Country or city


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

Do you man-spread?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Country or city


Country all day everyday.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Country all day everyday.


What kind of rural setting do you like the best?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Do you man-spread?


I can't not manspread, cause my ass too phat.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> What kind of rural setting do you like the best?


The Tennessee countryside. The hilly landscape and the farmland that goes for miles is quite something to witness.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

Thoughts on the HMHS Britannic?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Thoughts on the HMHS Britannic?


An explosion of early 20th century nostalgia that helps to fill the holes in my sinking heart.


----------



## VeeStars (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> An explosion of early 20th century nostalgia that helps to fill the holes in my sinking heart.


Ok?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> Ok?


Oh, you're going to make me explain the joke, ughhhhhhhhh. I was referencing its fate as a warship during world war 1 and how it got sunk by a naval mine in a very tasteless joke


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 30, 2020)

Do you bees in the trap?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 30, 2020)

There is only one right answer to this question. What is love?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 30, 2020)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> There is only one right answer to this question. What is love?





Fallowfox said:


> What is love?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fallowfox beat you to it!


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 30, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Fallowfox beat you to it!


Dahh, I missed it. Ah well.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 1, 2020)

What's in it for me if I ask you anything?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

Rimna said:


> What's in it for me if I ask you anything?


An additional 2 xp towards your typing level. Exciting prospect isn't it?


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jul 1, 2020)

Favorite type of game?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

Arnak_Drago said:


> Favorite type of game?


souls like/good arpgs


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> An additional 2 xp towards your typing level. Exciting prospect isn't it?



Have you ever tried Honeybush tea? If yes, what do you think of it? If no - why not?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

What's your stand?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Have you ever tried Honeybush tea? If yes, what do you think of it? If no - why not?


I have not actually, sorry! But now that you mention it, I would be interested to give it a taste!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What's your stand?


Veestars asked me that, but I can give you my previous answer.
My stand gives me lightning fast dance moves


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 1, 2020)

Who has the sexiest fursona (apart from yourself)?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Veestars asked me that, but I can give you my previous answer.
> My stand gives me lightning fast dance moves



Want to join me in stopping a British vampire hanging out in Egypt? I got a frenchman, an Egyptian, and two Japanese students coming along for the ride.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Want to join me in stopping a British vampire hanging out in Egypt? I got a frenchman, an Egyptian, and two Japanese students coming along for the ride.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Who has the sexiest fursona (apart from yourself)?


That's actually, a pretty tough call, and I dun want to offend anybody! I will say though, that leather theme you got going with yours is delicious! :B


----------



## KD142000 (Jul 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> That's actually, a pretty tough call, and I dun want to offend anybody! I will say though, that leather theme you got going with yours is delicious! :B


Indeed, a tough call to make. How about we say we're all sexy?

But another question-
What's your favourite movie of all time?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

KD142000 said:


> Indeed, a tough call to make. How about we say we're all sexy?
> 
> But another question-
> What's your favourite movie of all time?


That's tough, I was never a huge movie guy. Uhhhhh. Huh, I might have to say Spiderman 2002 or Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 1, 2020)

Do you think I should make an AMA thread?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 1, 2020)

Rimna said:


> Do you think I should make an AMA thread?


Absolutely, why wouldn't ya?


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 1, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Absolutely, why wouldn't ya?



I don't think many people would be interested. But I could be wrong. Won't be the first time I am wrong.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 2, 2020)

Can you lend me 15 bucks ?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 2, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Do you bees in the trap?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 2, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Can you lend me 15 bucks ?


How you feel about compound interest?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 2, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


>


Leonard Maltin


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 2, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Leonard Maltin



Close.
It's Nicki Minaj.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 3, 2020)

I don't know if this has been asked before, so I apologize in advance.

Do you workout, or train anything? If yes - what? How do you keep yourself going, and why are you doing it?
If not - why not? Do you think you'd like it?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Close.
> It's Nicki Minaj.


Why can't it be Leonard Maltin?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Rimna said:


> I don't know if this has been asked before, so I apologize in advance.
> 
> Do you workout, or train anything? If yes - what? How do you keep yourself going, and why are you doing it?
> If not - why not? Do you think you'd like it?


Cycling mostly. I do it mostly to keep healthy, and I suppose not getting very gross and far keeps me motivated to keep at it. Most of the time it works, but I must admit, it does get quite difficult. 
Actual weight training I don't do, not that I would be opposed to it, but just keeping on my cycling routine can get quite difficult, I must confess.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 3, 2020)

KimberVaile said:


> Why can't it be Leonard Maltin?



I'm the one asking the questions here!

So, I dunno. I guess Leonard Maltin could be behind it all.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 3, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I'm the one asking the questions here!
> 
> So, I dunno. I guess Leonard Maltin could be behind it all.


Him and his grey, perfectly trimmed beard was behind it all!


----------



## Punji (Oct 25, 2021)

What's your opinion on thread necro'ing?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Punji said:


> What's your opinion on thread necro'ing?


If it's for a worthy cause, is it really so wrong? _Flips my hair majestically with immense self importance. _


----------



## Punji (Oct 25, 2021)

And what a _worthy_ cause it is.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Oct 25, 2021)

What is gay?


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Oct 25, 2021)

What is love?
There is only 1 right answer


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 25, 2021)

Solutions to the Navier Stokes equation?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> What is gay?


The propensity to drive in circles


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> What is love?
> There is only 1 right answer


baby don't hurt me, don't hurt me, no more


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Solutions to the Navier Stokes equation?


Just so happens to be the same as the winning numbers for the next powerball. Life's secrets are hoarded by Lottery Companies, you see.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 25, 2021)

What's a trend from the past you'd want to bring back if you could?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> What's a trend from the past you'd want to bring back if you could?


Skateboard culture, cause I liked the clothing.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

Measurements?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Measurements?


What type of measurements? Height?


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> What type of measurements? Height?


Whatever you feel like venturing.


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Whatever you feel like venturing.


I am 5 feet, 6 inches. In other words, I'm not like other femboys, cause I look it irl too


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> I am 5 feet, 6 inches. In other words, I'm not like other femboys, cause I look it irl too


Ooh, fun size.


----------



## Punji (Oct 25, 2021)

What's your favourite kind of cake?



F***ing Hostile said:


> Ooh, fun size.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

Punji said:


>


IT'S A COMPLIMENT


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Punji said:


> What's your favourite kind of cake?


I'd say something like, Vanilla and Strawberry, but I've been watching my weight, so it's rare I have much cake these days.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 25, 2021)

What shampoo do you prefer using?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> What shampoo do you prefer using?


Head and Shoulders usually. Nothing fancy. Cause it aint about the shampoo, it's about how thorough you are with it.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 25, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Head and Shoulders usually. Nothing fancy. Cause it aint about the shampoo, it's about how thorough you are with it.


Personally prefer tea tree oil shampoo during winter months, little less brutal on hair/scalp for me

Favorite cologne/perfume?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Personally prefer tea tree oil shampoo during winter months, little less brutal on hair/scalp for me
> 
> Favorite cologne/perfume?


When the occasion calls for it, I've always liked Ralph Lauren’s Polo Black as a brand. Usually pretty nice, not super overpowering, nice fragrance, so on. It's kind of pricey though, so I try to be sparing with it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 25, 2021)

Got any stuffed animals?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Got any stuffed animals?


Woe to my questionable masculinity for admitting it, but a big cute stuffed fox.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 25, 2021)

Favorite cartoon character?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 25, 2021)

Marius Merganser said:


> Favorite cartoon character?


Tough one. 

Uhh, in terms of characters that made me laugh the most. That's really tough. Foghorn Leghorn? Or maybe Tom from Tom and Jerry. Really hard to pick between just those two. Maybe Tom?
Bug Bunny, Yosemite Sam and Elmer Fudd, are all classics too. The later two are important just for being a good foil for Bug Bunny's antics, really. None of the jokes work as well without Yosemite Sam's Napoleon Complex or Elmer Fudd's dopiness.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 25, 2021)

What are some D&D classes you love the most?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> What are some D&D classes you love the most?


Sorcerer, and Warlock! I like both so much in fact, that my favorite build is Sorcerer with 2 levels in Warlock. 
Other classes I really enjoy include the Fighter, Druid, and Paladin. Casters are probably my favorite though.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> Sorcerer, and Warlock! I like both so much in fact, that my favorite build is Sorcerer with 2 levels in Warlock.
> Other classes I really enjoy include the Fighter, Druid, and Paladin. Casters are probably my favorite though.


For some reason I totally had you pegged as a Bard/Rogue aficionado.  Sorc makes sense though.

Do you swim much?


----------



## KimberVaile (Oct 26, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> For some reason I totally had you pegged as a Bard/Rogue aficionado.  Sorc makes sense though.
> 
> Do you swim much?


A little here and there, usually on the beach, when I'm also trying to surf


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2021)

Kimber, the main conclusion I have from this thread is that I think I could take you in a fight. 

Depends how scrappy you are! ;D


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 2, 2021)

I can imagine the two of you in a gladiatorial ring

The masses cheering, snacks, dance club music in the background

The event sponsored by bad dragon no doubt


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 2, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> I can imagine the two of you in a gladiatorial ring
> 
> The masses cheering, snacks, dance club music in the background
> 
> The event sponsored by bad dragon no doubt


Pay per view, the really fun kind


----------



## Punji (Nov 2, 2021)

Nah son, Kimber has that femboy ferocity fo win any kind of fight like that.


----------



## KimberVaile (Nov 2, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> Kimber, the main conclusion I have from this thread is that I think I could take you in a fight.
> 
> Depends how scrappy you are! ;D


You may have me beat in size and strength, but I have pocket confetti. It's quite distracting, I assure you.


----------

